# Algenöl



## iggeblackmoore (8. März 2011)

Gestern Abend bin ich auf einen Bericht gestoßen, der mich wirklich fasziniert hat:


Algenöl


Meine bisherige Meinung ist, dass dies wirklich die Zukunft ist und wir aufhören können die endlichen Rohstoffe unserer Welt abzubauen.
Wenn man dies Fördert, würde sich viel in der Welt verändern, aber auch wirklich zum guten?

Vom wirtschaftlichen her könnte dies große Probleme geben. Zum einen haben wir tolle Lobbyisten, die sowas wahrscheinlich bis aufs letzte hin 
zu verhindern versuchen. Zum anderen hängen an der bisherigen Rohöl Beschaffung viele Arbeitsplätze, die man aber mehr oder weniger einfach auf die neue Methode übertragen könnte.
Die Ölmultis verdienen kein Geld mehr und können nicht mehr investieren, oder überträgt sich das auf die "neuen" Ölmultis und es könnte, wie bei den Arbeitsplätzen, dies einfach vom einen
aufs andere Ende übertragen werden, was sich dadurch einfach kompensiert.


Wird sich sowas durchsetzen? Gibt es noch andere Probleme? Gibt es noch mehr Vorteile? Lässt die Politik sowas zu?
Lassen es die Unternehmen zu? Stimmt es überhaupt, dass es so einfach sein soll? Gibt es noch andere Alternativen?
Wird, wie so oft eine neue Idee tot getrampelt? usw...

Hiermit biete ich eine Vorlage, für eine hoffentlich aufschlussreiche Diskussion, da mich das Thema brennend interessiert.


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass noch lange Totgetrampelt werden kann, irgendwann müssen auch die Ölmultis umdenken und dann ist dies sicher eine Alternative, das einzige was aktuell noch hinderlich ist, dass
das Verfahren noch recht teuer zu sein scheint, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. März 2011)

Die Zukunft ist bereits gesichtet, man braucht da nichtmehr zu suchen; nur zu forschen: Kernfusion. Wie Stephen Hawking sagte, die Erforschung der Kontrollierung der Kernfusion wird das Energie- und Umweltproblem der Erde lösen.


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Oh Gott, man kann Energie draus gewinnen? Und ich hatte es immer nur in einem Badezusatz benutzt. 

Naja, ich bin im Thema Energie mit M1ghtymage einer Meinung.


----------



## Konov (8. März 2011)

Die Algenlösung klingt auf jedenfall toll.

Mir fällt spontan nix ein was dagegen spräche, das sofort flächendeckend zur Serienreife zu bringen. Laut dem Beitrag hat es sogar positive Auswirkungen auf den CO² Gehalt.
Vielleicht könnten auf Dauer die Algen knapp werden und eine gewisse "Ausbeutung" stattfinden, aber ich denke, da der Herr in dem Beitrag meinte, sie würden sich mit Sonnenlicht millionenfach vermehren, gibts da überhaupt kein Problem.

Ob Arbeitsplätze direkt übertragen werden könnten, ist so eine Frage.... glaube das wird nicht 100%ig funktionieren. Man könnte sicherlich in der Industrie einige Arbeitsplätze retten, wenn man auf Algen umsteigen würde, aber ob das für alle zutrifft? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da es ja doch ein anderes herstellungsverfahren und Produktionsprozesse einschließt und da kann man die Leute ja nicht einfach mal eben mit rüberziehen. Da müssen ja qualifizierte Arbeiter ran... könnte also ein Problem sein rein theoretisch.

Mit dem Thema Kernfusion assoziere ich hingegen viel mehr Probleme, denn Kernenergie ist auch irgendwie immer eine gefährliche Experimentierart gewesen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit dem Thema Kernfusion assoziere ich hingegen viel mehr Probleme, denn Kernenergie ist auch irgendwie immer eine gefährliche Experimentierart gewesen.



Leider assoziieren viele Leute damit Kernspaltung, da sich beide ähnlich anhören. Kernfusion ist aber etwas völlig anderes, bei dem keine radioaktiven Materialien entstehen. Man nehme Tritium (Wasserstoff, ist auf der Erde massenhaft vorhanden) und mache daraus Helium (nicht schädlich für die Umwelt) und dabei entsteht so eine gigantische Energie, dass man alle Kernkraftwerke abschalten könnte. Leider ist diese Form der Energiegewinnung noch nicht ausgereift. Wie deine Intuition bereits richtig bemerkt hat ist es derzeit noch etwas gefährlich, aber die Forschung wird es bald raushaben und dann ist schluss mit Kohle/Uran/Windkraft/Sonnenenergie/Torf.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. März 2011)

hier nochmal ein artikel dazu aus der faz.
klingt ja erstmal gut, aber das wirklich so zu betreiben das es öl ersetzen könnte sehe ich da auch in etwas weiterer zukunft nicht. die algen sind zwar deutlich ertragreicher als andere pflanzliche energieträger, aber der platz und der aufwand um die algen überhaupt in größeren dimensionen "anzubauen" sind schon ziemlich immens.
aber hoffen wir das sich da schnell was tut 

edit: ich sollte den erwähnten artikel natürlich auch verlinken ^^ Taz Algenöl


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2011)

> Klingt fast zu gut, um wahr zu sein.



Genau das dachte ich mir auch. Wenn das wirklich klappen sollte, wär das ja unheimlich geil. Zumal diese Pflanzen, wie bereits erwähnt, eine unwahrscheinliche Wachstumsrate haben.
Mich würde auch noch interessieren ob es bestimmte Algen sein müssen oder ob man beispielsweise auch welche aus der Nord- oder Ostsee abtragen kann, wo diese ja ein massives Problem darstellen.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Mich würde auch noch interessieren ob es bestimmte Algen sein müssen oder ob man beispielsweise auch welche aus der Nord- oder Ostsee abtragen kann, wo diese ja ein massives Problem darstellen.




Naja wieso nicht? Alge ist Alge oder ?^^


----------



## tear_jerker (8. März 2011)

wie im taz artikel steht geht es so gut wie mit jeder alge, aber es gibt unterschiede in dem ertrag den die algen bringen können. das rangiert von dem zweifachen bis 25fachen des ertrages anderer biomassen


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2011)

hört sich wirklich toll an...
was ich weniger toll finde liest sich zwischen den zeilen, der beiden berichte:zum einem wird unter dem video hingewiesen,dass JETZT eine methode gefunden wurde um benzin aus algen herzustellen,während der bericht aus der faz von tear jerker die selbe technik und den selben dringlichkeitsbedarf sieht...allerdings stammt der text aus dem jahr 2008....

schon da wurde diese art der technik entdeckt und trotzdem konnte sich das trotz aller loblieder auf diese art der technik benzin zu gewinnen satte 3 jahre nicht durchsetzen...da stimmt doch was grundsätzlich nicht....

wird das von den lobbyisten so totgeschwiegen oder stecken das zu viele kosten hinter um millionen von hektar für den algenanbau zu bezahlen???muss man das noch wesentlich mehr publik machen,sodass solche ideen nicht in spartensendern oder kleinberichten verschwinden?

vielleicht ist das der erste schritt sowas in foren breit zu treten.der nächste wäre in networks wie facebook,studivz,etc um dann an die ganz grossen medien zu gelangen...wer weiss ob das darüber vlt funktioniert...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2011)

Ich habs mal in Facebook gepostet in der Hoffnung das jemand das i-wie interessant finden könnte. Ich befürchte allerdings das die Leute Sauf-Bilder vom Wochenende prinzipiell eher anklicken...


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich habs mal in Facebook gepostet in der Hoffnung das jemand das i-wie interessant finden könnte. Ich befürchte allerdings das die Leute Sauf-Bilder vom Wochenende prinzipiell eher anklicken...




sign


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Leider assoziieren viele Leute damit Kernspaltung, da sich beide ähnlich anhören. Kernfusion ist aber etwas völlig anderes, bei dem keine radioaktiven Materialien entstehen. Man nehme Tritium (Wasserstoff, ist auf der Erde massenhaft vorhanden) und mache daraus Helium (nicht schädlich für die Umwelt) und dabei entsteht so eine gigantische Energie, dass man alle Kernkraftwerke abschalten könnte. Leider ist diese Form der Energiegewinnung noch nicht ausgereift. Wie deine Intuition bereits richtig bemerkt hat ist es derzeit noch etwas gefährlich, aber die Forschung wird es bald raushaben und dann ist schluss mit Kohle/Uran/Windkraft/Sonnenenergie/Torf.



Falsch, auch bei Fusion entsteht Abfall, wenn auch weniger und mit einer geringeren Halbwertszeit. Langfristig wird das keine Probleme lösen, weil man den Müll auch irgendwo abladen muss.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hört sich wirklich toll an...
> was ich weniger toll finde liest sich zwischen den zeilen, der beiden berichte:zum einem wird unter dem video hingewiesen,dass JETZT eine methode gefunden wurde um benzin aus algen herzustellen,während der bericht aus der faz von tear jerker die selbe technik und den selben dringlichkeitsbedarf sieht...allerdings stammt der text aus dem jahr 2008....
> 
> schon da wurde diese art der technik entdeckt und trotzdem konnte sich das trotz aller loblieder auf diese art der technik benzin zu gewinnen satte 3 jahre nicht durchsetzen...da stimmt doch was grundsätzlich nicht....
> ...



Das war auch mein Problem.
Ich habe mich im Internet auch weiter informiert und es gibt Berichte dazu, die sind mehrere Jahre alt und die meisten sagen,
dass sie die Technik in ein bis zwei Jahren durchsetzen wollten.
Nun wäre sowas schon lange ablaufen müssen.
In dem N-Tv Bericht sagen sie, dass eine so große Farm, wie sie sie dort errichten wollen 4 Bundesländer von Deutschland mit Öl versorgen könnten.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie groß diese Farm ist. 
Man bräuchte nur genügend Platz, weil man die Algen theoretisch auf der ganzen Welt züchten könnte.
Ich könnte schon fast darauf wetten, dass eine solche Veränderung von den großen nicht toleriert wird und die  Politik natürlich mitspielt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Falsch, auch bei Fusion entsteht Abfall, wenn auch weniger und mit einer geringeren Halbwertszeit. Langfristig wird das keine Probleme lösen, weil man den Müll auch irgendwo abladen muss.



Uran in einem Kernkraftwerk hat eine HWZ von 4 510 000 000 Jahren. Tritium (Kernfusion) ca. 12 Jahre. Siehst du den Unterschied? Die Radioaktivität bei der Kernfusion stellt kein Problem dar, soweit ich das sehe.


----------



## Shaila (8. März 2011)

Klingt in der Tat zu schön um wahr zu sein. In der Tat stellt man sich die Frage, wieso dieses Verfahren nicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Ich persönlich finde es nämlich mehr als bedenklich, dass ich zum ersten Mal in einem Spieleforum im Internet, etwas über diese Technik erfahre. Wieso? Ich meine das mit Guttenberg haben selbst die Leute mitbekommen, die sogut wie nichts mit Nachrichten anfangen können. Wieso wird sowas immer so breit getreten und die wirklich wichtigen Sachen (Dazu zähl ich das hier) verschwinden im Morgen oder Nachtprogramm.

Ich wehre mich immer so ein wenig auf diese "Alle Politiker und Konzerne etc. sind Böse und wollen unser Schlechtes" - Schiene aufzuspringen, weil ich sowas einfach für unrealistisch halte. Aber auf der anderen Seite muss man sich fragen, wieso sowas hier nicht nachgegangen wird. Aber das Problem in der heutigen Zeit liegt ja auf der Hand: Es gibt kaum noch Leute, die die Wahrheit kennen und es gibt noch weniger Leute, welche die Wahrheit aussprechen und selbst wenn es so wäre, würde der Bürger überhaupt nicht mehr in der Lage sein zu erkennen, ob es Wahrheit oder Lüge ist. Das finde ich schade und es weckt Bedenken in mir. 

Menschen haben immer Angst, vor Dingen die sie nicht kennen. Und Dinge die man nicht kennt, lehnt der Durchschnitssmensch für gewöhnlich erst einmal ab. Und im Moment ist es doch so: Wir wissen nichts. Wir kennen unsere Regierung nicht, wir wissen nicht wer wirklich etwas zu sagen hat. Sind es wirklich Politiker oder doch Wirtschaftsbosse? Was wenn doch Ersteres der Fall ist, aber man kann es schlicht weg nicht erkennen in unserer Zeit?

Bin mal gespannt, ob man in Zukunft nochmal mehr dazu liest/hört. Eigentlich ist es ein Witz, dass dem nicht so ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. März 2011)

Habe in einem anderen Bericht gelesen, dass die Herstellung sehr teuer sein soll. Und verbrennen muss man das Zeug ja dann trotzdem -> CO2


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich wehre mich immer so ein wenig auf diese "Alle Politiker und Konzerne etc. sind Böse und wollen unser Schlechtes" - Schiene aufzuspringen



Ich schätze zumindest in diesem Fall wird das leider zutreffen. Der Lobbyismus hat die Politik einfach im Würgegriff...ganz besonders was Energieversorgung betrifft


----------



## Kafka (8. März 2011)

ich glaube dieser Link passt ganz gut hier her Diesel


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein artikel dazu aus der faz.
> klingt ja erstmal gut, aber das wirklich so zu betreiben das es öl ersetzen könnte sehe ich da auch in etwas weiterer zukunft nicht. die algen sind zwar deutlich ertragreicher als andere pflanzliche energieträger, aber der platz und der aufwand um die algen überhaupt in größeren dimensionen "anzubauen" sind schon ziemlich immens.
> aber hoffen wir das sich da schnell was tut
> 
> edit: ich sollte den erwähnten artikel natürlich auch verlinken ^^ Taz Algenöl




Also im Bericht wird ja 50 km² für ca. 4 Deutsche Bundesländer genannt.
Wäre sowas machbar? Hätten wir ca. 200km² freie Fläche in Deutschland? Bei diesen Zahlen kann ich mir nicht viel Vorstellen, aber es hört sich wirklich sehr groß an.
Ich könnte mir diese Parks auch als eine Art Umweltverschmutzung vorstellen, da sie das Landschaftsbild immens zerstören würden, wie
zum Beispiel Windkrafträder.




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Habe in einem anderen Bericht gelesen, dass die Herstellung sehr teuer sein soll. Und verbrennen muss man das Zeug ja dann trotzdem -> CO2



Man muss es zwar verbrennen, aber man braucht CO2 auch hauptsächlich für die Produktion der Algen, denn sie betreiben Photosynthese, um überleben zu können (Ich denke jeder weiß, wie die funktioniert).
Hierbei werden einfach die CO2 Abgase einer Fabrik genommen und den Algen zugeführt. So denke ich kommt eine Bilanz von +-0 raus.
Bei dieser Methode geht es mir auch nicht, um die Senkung des CO2-Gehaltes in der Luft, sondern eher um die fossilen Brennstoffe, die
wir unseren Planeten rauben.



Kafka schrieb:


> ich glaube dieser Link passt ganz gut hier her Diesel



Genau dies meinte ich. Die Politik predigt, dass wir alles tun müssten, um umweltfreundlicher zu sein.
Dies wird aber getan, um mehr Geld in die Kassen zu spielen.
Das ganze umweltfreundliche Getue ist eine reine Geldmaschine.
Siehe Steuern, Auflagen usw. und wenn sowas nicht mehr gegeben ist, also die perfekte Alternative da ist, kann bzw. will dies nicht durchgesetzt werden,
weil es kein Geld bringt.

Geld regiert leider die Welt.


----------



## Shaila (8. März 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Man muss es zwar verbrennen, aber man braucht CO2 auch hauptsächlich für die Produktion der Algen, denn sie betreiben Photosynthese, um überleben zu können (Ich denke jeder weiß, wie die funktioniert).
> Hierbei werden einfach die CO2 Abgase einer Fabrik genommen und den Algen zugeführt. So denke ich kommt eine Bilanz von +-0 raus.
> Bei dieser Methode geht es mir auch nicht, um die Senkung des CO2-Gehaltes in der Luft, sondern eher um die fossilen Brennstoffe, die
> wir unseren Planeten rauben.



Das eine führt ja wohl zum Anderen. Ich hatte den Klimawandel [Schwerpunkt: Ursachen, Folgen und Gegenmaßnahmen] als Schwerpunkt in meiner Abschlussprüfung. Ich habe hier die Hausarbeit noch liegen, welche ca. 110 Seiten beinhaltet. Theoretisch könnte man da Unmengen drüber schreiben, da würden 5000 Seiten nicht reichen. Die Folgen dieses Klimawandels sind katastrophal! Das ist nicht einfach nur eine Umweltbelastung, dass ist eine Störung des natürlichen Kreislaufes der Erde, eine Störung des Gleichgewichtes. Momentan ist noch das Artensterben die größte ökologische Katastrophe auf diesem Planeten, wobei man sich vor Augen halten muss, dass Unmengen an Arten gerade durch den Klimawandel überhaupt erst sterben. Deswegen ist er für mich die größte Katastrophe überhaupt.

Ich weiss, es gibt viel Kritik an diesem Wandel, es könne ja eine Lüge sein und was es für wilde Verschwörungstheorien gibt. Aber wenn man sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigt, so sind die sichtbaren Folgen nahezu unübersehbar. Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass wir heute den Frühling 2 Wochen früher haben, als gewöhnlich? Richtig, sogar die Jahreszeiten verschieben sich durch dieses Ereignis. Es ist nicht einfach nur ein Problem. Es ist DAS Problem der Erde, vielleicht das Schlimmste überhaupt. 

Was tun wir, wenn die Folgen eintreten und 150.000 km2 Land verschwinden, die Meere versauern und damit nahezu jedes Lebewesen in ihnen vom Aussterben bedroht ist? Wir töten momentan unsere Ozeane, die Grundlage allen Lebens einfach ab ohne Rücksicht. Hauptsache das Geld passt. Sowas kann es doch nicht sein! Ich sehe es schon vor mir, irgendwann sitzen wir dann auf unserem Flos, während unter uns die Fluten toben und freudig umarmen wir unseren Sack voll Geld, ehe wir dann samt des Geldes verschlungen werden. Das ist keine Übertreibung, dass ist die Realität. Und diese Realität ist im Moment grausam. Es schmerzt, dass man als einzelner einfacher Mensch nur da sitzen und zusehen kann.

Es geht hier nicht um Geld, es geht hier um die Zukunft unserer Heimat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. März 2011)

Ich denke, man muss wegen des Klimawandels nicht gleich die Apokalypse herbeibeschwören. Wenn ich daran denke, wie die Schweinegrippe, die Vogelgrippe und BSE bis zum Ende fast schon als Geißel der Menschheit gehypt wurden, bin ich beim Klimawandel lieber auch skeptisch. Ich will gar nicht bestreiten, dass es ihn gibt, aber sicher nicht in der Form, die uns oft vorgemalt wird. Schließlich lässt sich auch mit Pseudo-Umweltschutz - siehe E10 - jede Menge Kohle machen.

Und Meneleus, dass der Frühling mal früher, mal später kommt, hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Klimawandel zu tun. Das sind einfach kurzfristige Abweichungen. Wenn in hundert Jahren der Frühling auch noch immer Ende Februar/Anfang März beginnt, dann kann man von einer Veränderung reden.


----------



## schattental (8. März 2011)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Also im Bericht wird ja 50 km² für ca. 4 Deutsche Bundesländer genannt.
> Wäre sowas machbar? Hätten wir ca. 200km² freie Fläche in Deutschland? Bei diesen Zahlen kann ich mir nicht viel Vorstellen, aber es hört sich wirklich sehr groß an.



also im vergleich die insel sylt ist ungefähr 100 quadratkilometer gross.also könnte man sylt evakuieren und 8 bundesländer mit billigsprit versorgen
aber im ernst.wüstengegenden wären durchaus machbar.warum schlägt man nicht zwei fliegen mit einer klappe?
man baut flächen in der sahara oder andere nordafrikanische wüstengegenden an udn stellt auch gleichzeitig viele arbeitslose einwohner nordafrikas ein.das ganze könnte man nach und nach expandieren sodass immer mehr flächen in afrika udn damit immer mehr arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden.also ein bischen geldverschiebung zum schwarzen kontinent vorantreiben...

aber was ist der initialfunken?wann ist der punkt erreicht wo wir uns das nicht mehr gefallen lassen?wann gehen wir gegen die lobbies vor,die die politik bestimmen die preise,steuern, praktisch unser ganzes leben...da die steuern sinken würden durch billigsprit verdient der staat/lobby nicht meh ran uns bürgern,deswegen wird das unterdrückt...
die arabischen staaten machen es uns gerade vor...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. März 2011)

Also ich finde es wird kommen aber nur zu spät die regierung halt das zurück.
Damit meine ich warum gbts es noch keine wasserstoff Autos,Wasser gibts es ja genug kommt ja ne menge vom himmel und kein co2 verbrauch eher h2o verbrauch aber die regierung hält das zurück, darum sagte man vor 3 jahren wir haben es verpennt (warum wohl) ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. März 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Also ich finde es wird kommen aber nur zu spät die regierung halt das zurück.
> Damit meine ich warum gbts es noch keine wasserstoff Autos,Wasser gibts es ja genug kommt ja ne menge vom himmel und kein co2 verbrauch eher h2o verbrauch aber die regierung hält das zurück, darum sagte man vor 3 jahren wir haben es verpennt (warum wohl) ^^



hmm, mit Wasserstoff betriebene Personenbeförderungsvehikel, wieso kommt mir das so bekannt vor? 



Spoiler



Hindenburg


----------



## Topfkopf (8. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Geld, es geht hier um die Zukunft unserer Heimat.



Welcome to reality... und trotzdem juckts keinen. Ich hab mein fließend Wasser, meine Heizung, mein Auto, mein Essen... fertig. Was interessiert mich die Welt? Scheiß drauf, wenn die Kontinente absaufen bin ich längst tod. Und von hübschen Blumen und irgendwelchen Afrikanern kann ich mir nichts kaufen, von Geld schon.

Nein, das ist nicht meine Meinung (was nicht jeder mitkriegen wird), aber so ist die Menschheit. Einzige Lösung: Dezimierung. In der Masse ist der Mensch dumm, alleine entwickelt er intelligenz (Einstein warn ziemlicher Außenseiter soweit ich weiß, Hawking war wohl auch kein Herdentier...). Das mekrt man bei vielen Themen. Geht es zum beispiel um Mörder und Vergewaltiger, kann man im Einzelgespräch gut diskutieren. In der Masse putschen sich alle in Sekunden Richtung Todesstrafe hoch. Das meier Meinung nach beste Beispiel dafür das die Menschen in Massen ihr Hirn ausschalten. 

Und dann gibs da noch die Lobby, die natürlich das Öl behalten will. Ölförderung ist aufwendig und teuer, da kann man viel Geld mit machen. Algenförderung... da chill ich mich im Bott in der Ostsee rum und hark da mal durchs wasser, und schon hab ich genug Material um meine Bude ein Jahr lang zu versorgen... Da kann man nur ein paar Cent verlangen. Und wenn die keine Algen wollen, dann geben die der Bild ein bisschen geld, und die schreibt dann sachen wie:

*"Jüdische-Islam-Fanatiker versuchen Bundestag mit radioaktiven Algenbombem Bundestag zu zerstören!"*
 	Algen - Eine Gefahr für die Menscheit?

Und schon ist die Sache mit den Algen erledigt. Dann bekommt die regierende Partei ein wenig Geld "gespendet" (vollkommen Anonym natürlich) und die führt dann lieber einen Bioethanol ein der natürlich noch schlimmer ist als all das andere Zeug... weil die Bildzeitung da aber sagt das es toll sei tanken es garantiert 90% der Menschen. Und fertig ist das MOdell.

P.S.: Ja ich schieb mir grade total die Filme weil ich mit 40 Grad Fieber nix besseres zu tun habe als im Buffedforum zu posten.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> P.S.: Ja ich schieb mir grade total die Filme weil ich mit 40 Grad Fieber nix besseres zu tun habe als im Buffedforum zu posten.



Ich finde deine Filme gut .

Solange es Lobbyisten gibt und die Ignoranz der Menschheit, dass wenn ihr Haus noch steht und sie sich grade noch 2 Mahlzeiten leisten können alles in Ordnung ist, dann wird sich nix ändern.

Es gibt so viele Menschen, die wissen, dass wir uns selbstzerstören, aber dagegen was unternehmen tut keiner.

Jeder wartet darauf, dass was unternommen wird. Aber es gibt keinen Stein, der das ganze ins Rollen bringt.

Und wenn sich keiner traut, was gegen die momentanen Verhältnisse zu tun, dann wird sich nix ändern....

Also warten wir einfach, bis Holland absäuft, dann sind die Fußballfans erstmal beruhigt, bis das Wasser bei ihnen ins Wohnzimmer plätschert^^


BTT: Ich halte das Algenöl für eine gute Technik, immerhin sind Algen produktiv.
 	Wobei es sicher viele Porbleme beim Anbau gibt, da entweder auf dem Land Flächen frei gemacht werden müssen und dann wieder anderswo Flächen
 	für Nahrungsmittel geschaffen werden müssen, wobei wieder Flächen wie der Regenwald verschwinden........ ein Teufelskreis^^
Und wenn man die Ozeane mit Algenfarmen zustellt, verursacht das bestimmt auch wieder Probleme.


----------



## Shaila (8. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich denke, man muss wegen des Klimawandels nicht gleich die Apokalypse herbeibeschwören. Wenn ich daran denke, wie die Schweinegrippe, die Vogelgrippe und BSE bis zum Ende fast schon als Geißel der Menschheit gehypt wurden, bin ich beim Klimawandel lieber auch skeptisch. Ich will gar nicht bestreiten, dass es ihn gibt, aber sicher nicht in der Form, die uns oft vorgemalt wird. Schließlich lässt sich auch mit Pseudo-Umweltschutz - siehe E10 - jede Menge Kohle machen.
> 
> Und Meneleus, dass der Frühling mal früher, mal später kommt, hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Klimawandel zu tun. Das sind einfach kurzfristige Abweichungen. Wenn in hundert Jahren der Frühling auch noch immer Ende Februar/Anfang März beginnt, dann kann man von einer Veränderung reden.



Dieser Vergleich ist wie der Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen. Du kannst eine der größten ögologischen Katastrophen nicht einfach mit einer Grippe gleichsetzen. Du sprichst von "Kurzfristigen Abweichungen", dass sehe ich Anders. Ich halte mir auch stehts den Hintergedanken bereit: Es KÖNNTE alles eine Lüge sein. Aber nehmen wir mal an es stecken Wahrheiten in der Geschichte. Dann war es unsere Arroganz und Ablehnung die zur Vernichtung des Planeten (Nichts anderes ist der Klimawandel, keine Übertreibung) beigetragen hat. Solange auch nur der Hauch einer Wahrheit an dieser Geschichte ist, sollte man alles Menschenmögliche tun, um dem entgegen zu wirken.

Und da wäre ich wieder bei den Energieträgern. Denn vollkommen egal, für welche Option man sich entscheidet: Wahrheit oder Lüge, am Ende wird man ohnehin vor die gleiche Problematik gestellt: Die Rohstofffrage. Egal ob man es nun zum Schutz des Klimas tut, oder aber zum Schutz der Rohstoffquellen. Eine Umstellung auf alternative Energien ist zwingend erforderlich und zwar bald. Wenn wir JETZT aufhören würden sämtliche Treibhausgase zu erzeugen (Natürlich Schwachsinn) würde es 3 (!) Jahre und mehr dauern, bis überhaupt irgendetwas passiert. 

Und was sieht unsere Politik vor? Eine maximale Erwärmung von 2 Grad bei einer schon eingetretenen Erwärmung von 0,7 Grad. Dazu müsste man den Co2 Ausstoß "mal eben" um 80 - 90% (!) senken. Das ist ein einziger schlechter Witz. Allein schon bei 2 Grad werden viele verheerende Folgen eintreten. Es ist wahrscheinlich alles längst nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Man kann eigentlich nur noch hoffen, die Folgen zu mildern. Wenn man sich das vor Augen hält, dann macht es mich einfach wütend wenn ich dann hier sowas über dieses Algenzeug lese. Hier in einem Spieleforum, etwas was die Zukunft zum Positiven verändenr könnten. Nein, sowas hört man nicht in den Nachrichten, nicht ind er Politik oder der Zeitung. Nein, sowas muss man erst in einem Computerspieleforum finden. Das ist einfach nur traurige Realität.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. März 2011)

Wisst ihr was ich mich Frage?
Wieso warten wir eigentlich noch?!
Die Lösung scheint doch schon gefunden zu sein^^ Ich finde wir hängen sowieso zu viel am Kraftstoff. Plastik, Transport, Maschinen, Kraftwerke, etc etc.
Alles aus Erdöl/mit Erdöl betrieben!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich denke, man muss wegen des Klimawandels nicht gleich die Apokalypse herbeibeschwören. [...]
> 
> Und Meneleus, dass der Frühling mal früher, mal später kommt, hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Klimawandel zu tun. Das sind einfach kurzfristige Abweichungen. Wenn in hundert Jahren der Frühling auch noch immer Ende Februar/Anfang März beginnt, dann kann man von einer Veränderung reden.




Es ist ja auch nachgewiesen, dass das Klima schwankt und nicht konstant bleibt. An Korallen kann man dies gut erkennen.

Wobei die Wissenschaftler ja die Befürchtung haben, dass die Frequenz der Intervalle zunimmt und so krassere Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt hat.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. März 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nachgewiesen, dass das Klima schwankt und nicht konstant bleibt. An Korallen kann man dies gut erkennen.
> 
> Wobei die Wissenschaftler ja die Befürchtung haben, dass die Frequenz der Intervalle zunimmt und so krassere Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt hat.



Aber ich denke eher das der Klimawandel schon bewiesen ist. Ich denke unsere Zeit ist gekommen. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden das wir in den nächsten 10 Jahren sterben werden


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich mich Frage?
> Wieso warten wir eigentlich noch?!
> Die Lösung scheint doch schon gefunden zu sein^^ Ich finde wir hängen sowieso zu viel am Kraftstoff. Plastik, Transport, Maschinen, Kraftwerke, etc etc.
> Alles aus Erdöl/mit Erdöl betrieben!




Wir sollten eine Gruppe/Partei/irgend-was-öffentliches gründen und die Menschen aufklären xD

Als Aufhänger könnte man Bild-Niveau-Artikel benutzen um die Menschen dann mit Wissen vollzustopfen und dann werden wir die Vernichtung der Erde aufhalten! 


vielleicht etwas überzogen, aber ich wundere mich auch wie viele andere hier, dass neue, anscheinend gute Technologien und Innovationen nicht an die breite Öffentlichkeit gelangen.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. März 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Wir sollten eine Gruppe/Partei/irgend-was-öffentliches gründen und die Menschen aufklären xD
> 
> Als Aufhänger könnte man Bild-Niveau-Artikel benutzen um die Menschen dann mit Wissen vollzustopfen und dann werden wir die Vernichtung der Erde aufhalten!
> 
> ...



Ich denke es ist dem Menschen angeboren zu neuem Skeptisch zu sein und wenns gut funktioniert es einfach so zu lassen. Wenn ich falsch liege möge mir jemand bitte ne Pn schreiben ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber ich denke eher das der Klimawandel schon bewiesen ist. Ich denke unsere Zeit ist gekommen. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden das wir in den nächsten 10 Jahren sterben werden




Ja, der Klimawandel existiert. Und ich gehe auch davon aus, dass wir die Zeit nicht zurückdrehen können und so weiter leben können wie zuvor.

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Möglichkeit, den CO2-Kreislauf wieder auszugleichen.... aber anscheinend müssen wir erst den letzten erreichbaren Tropfen Öl verbrannt haben, ehe uns was
andres einfällt.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. März 2011)

Mann hat ja gesehen im video wie das andere Kraftwerk mit dem neuen im verbindung stand,das das co2 aussaugt und dan die algenöl werk betreibt
und in gewissen stadten wo kraftwerke stehen ist genug platz das zusatzwerk anzuschließen.Dan kommt die steuer das heist ungefähr 91cent also wird der spritt ungefähr 1.05 € kosten


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dieser Vergleich ist wie der Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen. Du kannst eine der größten ögologischen Katastrophen nicht einfach mit einer Grippe gleichsetzen. Du sprichst von "Kurzfristigen Abweichungen", dass sehe ich Anders. Ich halte mir auch stehts den Hintergedanken bereit: Es KÖNNTE alles eine Lüge sein. Aber nehmen wir mal an es stecken Wahrheiten in der Geschichte. Dann war es unsere Arroganz und Ablehnung die zur Vernichtung des Planeten (Nichts anderes ist der Klimawandel, keine Übertreibung) beigetragen hat. Solange auch nur der Hauch einer Wahrheit an dieser Geschichte ist, sollte man alles Menschenmögliche tun, um dem entgegen zu wirken.



Vernichtung des Planeten? Garantiert nicht. Die Erde gibt es 4,7 Milliarden Jahre, als ob wir irgendetwas bewirken könnten, was tatsächlich zu deren Ende führen würde. Selbst ein Atomkrieg, was ein noch viel größerer GAU wäre als der Klimawandel, würde die Erde überstehen. Die Menschheit auch? Vermutlich nicht. Die Erde wird sich auch nach einem Klimawandel wieder erholen. Der Wasserspiegel wird über die Jahrmillionen wieder langsam sinken, die Kontinentalmasse wird sich verschieben, Arten werden aussterben und neu entstehen. Alles ohne uns. Du redest von Arroganz, wenn wir den Klimawandel ignorieren. Vielleicht hast du Recht. Aber es ist auch arrogant, davon auszugehen, wir wären für die Erde auch nur irgendwie von Bedeutung. Die Menschen bedeuten nichts, alles was wir tun, ist endlich, auch jede Zerstörung unserer Umwelt. 



> Und da wäre ich wieder bei den Energieträgern. Denn vollkommen egal, für welche Option man sich entscheidet: Wahrheit oder Lüge, am Ende wird man ohnehin vor die gleiche Problematik gestellt: Die Rohstofffrage. Egal ob man es nun zum Schutz des Klimas tut, oder aber zum Schutz der Rohstoffquellen. Eine Umstellung auf alternative Energien ist zwingend erforderlich und zwar bald. Wenn wir JETZT aufhören würden sämtliche Treibhausgase zu erzeugen (Natürlich Schwachsinn) würde es 3 (!) Jahre und mehr dauern, bis überhaupt irgendetwas passiert.




Da geb ich dir Recht, wobei die meisten Treibhausgase und deren Freisetzung, z.b. in der russischen Taiga, sowieso über kurz oder lang ausströmen werden, dafür ist es nun zu spät.




> Und was sieht unsere Politik vor? Eine maximale Erwärmung von 2 Grad bei einer schon eingetretenen Erwärmung von 0,7 Grad. Dazu müsste man den Co2 Ausstoß "mal eben" um 80 - 90% (!) senken. Das ist ein einziger schlechter Witz. Allein schon bei 2 Grad werden viele verheerende Folgen eintreten. Es ist wahrscheinlich alles längst nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Man kann eigentlich nur noch hoffen, die Folgen zu mildern. Wenn man sich das vor Augen hält, dann macht es mich einfach wütend wenn ich dann hier sowas über dieses Algenzeug lese. Hier in einem Spieleforum, etwas was die Zukunft zum Positiven verändenr könnten. Nein, sowas hört man nicht in den Nachrichten, nicht ind er Politik oder der Zeitung. Nein, sowas muss man erst in einem Computerspieleforum finden. Das ist einfach nur traurige Realität.



Wie willst du das denn realisieren? Den Schwellenländern ihre Kohlekraft wegnehmen? Die werden sich bedanken, dann fangen dort die Hungersnöte wieder an, wenn man den technischen Fortschritt rückgängig macht. Und was erst im Westen bzw. Norden los wäre, wenn man Strom krass reduzieren würde, will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Autos, Züge, Flugzeuge nur noch für Notfälle, TV und PC fallen komplett weg, auch sanitäte und öffentliche Einrichten, sprich Kliniken und Polizeistationen, Gerichte usw. müssten heftig an Strom einsparen. Man kann eine wirksame Temperaturverringerung erst dann anstreben, wenn wir mit neuen Energiequellen ohne Schaden für die Umwelt massig Strom produzieren können. Bis dahin wird es vermutlich - wenn man den aktuellen Prognosen glauben darf - LÄNGST zu spät sein. Abgesehen davon stehen wir dann immer noch vor dem Problem, dass die Schwellen- und Entwickungsländer diese Technologie nicht haben.

Kapitalismus und Umweltschutz passen nicht zusammen. 

Übrigens war das kein Vergleich mit Äpfel und Birnen. Die Schweinegrippe gibt es, aber sie ist mehr oder weniger harmlos für den Normalverbraucher. Auch den Klimawandel gibt es - sage ich - aber ich sage auch, dass er uns nicht so heftig treffen wird, wie du es denkst.


----------



## Shaila (8. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vernichtung des Planeten? Garantiert nicht. Die Erde gibt es 4,7 Milliarden Jahre, als ob wir irgendetwas bewirken könnten, was tatsächlich zu deren Ende führen würde. Selbst ein Atomkrieg, was ein noch viel größerer GAU wäre als der Klimawandel, würde die Erde überstehen. Die Menschheit auch? Vermutlich nicht. Die Erde wird sich auch nach einem Klimawandel wieder erholen. Der Wasserspiegel wird über die Jahrmillionen wieder langsam sinken, die Kontinentalmasse wird sich verschieben, Arten werden aussterben und neu entstehen. Alles ohne uns. Du redest von Arroganz, wenn wir den Klimawandel ignorieren. Vielleicht hast du Recht. Aber es ist auch arrogant, davon auszugehen, wir wären für die Erde auch nur irgendwie von Bedeutung. Die Menschen bedeuten nichts, alles was wir tun, ist endlich, auch jede Zerstörung unserer Umwelt.
> 
> Da geb ich dir Recht, wobei die meisten Treibhausgase und deren Freisetzung, z.b. in der russischen Taiga, sowieso über kurz oder lang ausströmen werden, dafür ist es nun zu spät.
> 
> ...



Zunächst einmal habe mich, deinen ersten Absatz betreffend, etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die Vernichtung des Lebens, nicht des Planeten. Und ob es danach tatsächlich weitergeht, wie z.B. nach den Dinos ist fraglich, weil es ja anscheinend noch keine so intelligente Spezies wie den Menschen vorher auf der Erde gab, also auch nicht solche Auswirkungen. Was du über die Menschheit sagst, darin stimme ich dir zu. Ich bezog die Arroganz auf den Sachverhalt, dass wir unsere "Heimat" hinter die wirtschaftlichen Interessen stellen und denken, wir könnten die Natur kontrollieren. Dabei muss man "mit der Natur leben", die kann man nicht einfach kontrollieren.

Wie schon gesagt, man kann es nicht mehr "realisieren". Da hätte man früher anfangen müssen. Man kann nur noch die Folgen mindern. Ich meine, nur weil jetzt "eh alles zu spät ist" heißt das ja nicht, dass man weitermachen muss wie bisher. Und angeblich haben wir hier im Thread ja eine super Energiequelle, also sind die Alternativen ja wohl längst vorhanden. Das ist ja nicht die einzige. Wieso führt man sie nicht ein? Wieso redet man oft garnicht drüber? Naja, man weiss ja heutzutage eh nicht mehr, was man glauben soll. Ein einziger Haufen Widersprüche.

Jedenfalls: Vielleicht nehme ich das Thema zu ernst, vielleicht nimmst du es aber auch einfach zu locker?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (8. März 2011)

Nette Diskussion. Genauso habe ich sie mir vorgestellt. =)
Ich hab mir mal Gedanken über ein Modell gemacht.
Könnte man nicht neben jede/viele Fabrik, die CO2 ausstößt eine Algen-Anlage hinbauen, die Biodiesel herstellt.
Auf einen Betrag x CO2 kommen y viele "Algensilos".
So summiert sich das ganze erheblich. 
+ Das Platz Problem ist weitestgehend gelöst.
-  Nicht jede Firma hat so viel Grundstück bzw. es gibt kein Grundstück in der nähe, was man aber eventuell irgendwo anders, als Zweigstelle bauen lassen könnte.
Bei diesem Modell kriegen die Firmen vom Staat einen Kredit, der gar keinen Zinsen oder sehr geringen hat.
Durch die Produktion können die Unternehmen das Öl verkaufen und  machen Profit. Somit ist es kein Verlustgeschäft und die Rückzahlung ist weitestgehend sicher.

Wäre sowas durchführbar, oder ist das ein zu tiefer Schritt in die freie Marktwirtschaft?

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass das nicht den ganzen Bedarf füllen soll, aber einen großen Teil.


Ich lese des öfteren, dass sie sowas in einem Spieleforum lesen und nicht in den Nachrichten hören.
Das ist auch mein Problem. Mir fehlen in den Medien solche Themen.
Und ich wusste nicht, wo ich es sonst anders Posten sollte, aber hier trifft man auf eine breite Masse.
Von dem 16-jährigen Schüler über den 22-jährigen Student bis hin zum 45-jährigen normalen Arbeiter.

Es gibt noch weitere Alternativen, die ich bei meiner Recherche gefunden habe.
Zum Beispiel kann man eine Sonde ins All schicken, die mit Solarzellen ausgerüstet ist und den Strom durch Mikrowellen an die Erde gesendet werden.
Wieso wird man über solche Forschungsarbeiten genügend informiert?
Dann doch lieber DSDS und Jungle Camp schauen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. März 2011)

Denn Post von iggeblackmoore kann ich zustimmen. 
Zum kontra das du geschrieben hast kann ich verstehen,aber wohne in einem
RWE verseuchten Kraftwerk Bezirk der sich weit strekt 22km "hust" und kenne 
jedes Kraftwerk bis auf die neuen alle auswendig, die haben platz wie heu 
als ob sie das kommen sahen aber naja.Aber wenn die sprittdumping betreiben 
dan setzt es was weil wir das direkt kontrollieren können und RWE ist dran.(wenn es geschieht)


----------



## Neritia (9. März 2011)

ich habe mir die vorposts nicht alle durchgelesen aber im großen und ganzen hört sich das mit den algen ziemlich nett an vorallem kann ich mir dann ja in meinem pool meine eigene plantage züchten *hust* 

ne hört sich echt interessant an und kernfusion da bin ich gespannt wie lang das noch dauern wird...

aber wie gesagt ich könnte unseren pool anbieten da bilden sich immer mal ein paar algen *hust* (gerade im spätherbst wenns trotz allem noch warm u sonnig draußen ist XD)


----------

